# John Deere 220C



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello,

I am new here and am getting my back yard ready for sod, will also have front at a later date. Compared to some of the people here my yard is small. I will only have about 2000-2500 sq ft for both front and back. Currently, we are laying down the irrigation and plan to add bermuda tifway with the perennial rye seed at some point in November.

Now, growing up I watched my Dad use a gas reel mower only, he swore by them. However, he spent hours on hours fixing them. He never used a rotary because he liked a low cut lawn. I started doing my research on reel mowers and came across the California Trimmer, I found out this is the mower my Dad currently uses.

I called my local lawn mower store, who had John Deere Reps and they told me they had a few used John Deere greens mowers for sale. They said these blew the California Trimmers out of the water and sold for 9000 bucks brand new. They said if I kept up with the maintenance it would be a good investment.

Models available were the following:

John Deere 220B for $750

-Reel is shot and they agreed to replace along with bed new knife
-Has groomer but they said I did not need it
-They said I would have to cut every 2 days
-Has smooth roller
-Will Service it
-Offered to give me a service tutorial

John Deere 220C for $1500

-Reel is sharp but and has enough life for a couple of sharpenings left 
-Agreed to replace with new Reel and Bed Knife
-Will service it
-Has grooved roller
-Offered to give me a service tutorial

Like I said, I dont know a whole lot about lawn mowers other than my days as a teenager cutting my parents lawn. I would rather spend a little more and get something that will last me. Only issue I see with John Deere is maybe the maintenance part but I've read they are easier to maintain than a California Trimmer.

Also, looking at trimmers....

I have invested some money into the Stihl battery system. I own the BGA 85 blower, Hedge trimmmer, and a 160AP battery with rapid charger. I have no complaints about the battery system equipment. I was looking into adding a weed eater and was focused on the FSA 90r vs FS 94. If anybody can offer some suggestions and advice I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

If you are already invested in the battery tool system, I'd be very much inclined to pick the FSA over the gas-powered FS94. Especially since your run time is likely to be very limited by a smaller property.

I'd be leaning towards the used greensmower over a new reel mower as long as you are mechanically handy, able to take care of small issues yourself, and/or your dealer is able to service your machine very quickly as low cut heights reduce the time you can wait in-between cuts.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> If you are already invested in the battery tool system, I'd be very much inclined to pick the FSA over the gas-powered FS94. Especially since your run time is likely to be very limited by a smaller property.
> 
> I'd be leaning towards the used greensmower over a new reel mower as long as you are mechanically handy, able to take care of small issues yourself, and/or your dealer is able to service your machine very quickly as low cut heights reduce the time you can wait in-between cuts.


Thanks MasterMech....

Yes, that is probably the route I am leaning towards. I think the battery system will be enough for my home. I dont have loads of acres of grass like some of the folks on here do. Its just a bit more pricier which sucks but I guess its worth not having to deal with mixed oil gas, carburetors, clogged muffler screens, etc.

I do think I am mechanically handy (was able to add a whole new suspension to my 97 Camry) and dont mind taking care of the mower. However, the "cut every 2 days" kind of sucks to hear. I was hoping to do more like Wednesdays and Sundays. Also, the store is right down the street from my house and the service people seemed real friendly and genuinely willing to help.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > If you are already invested in the battery tool system, I'd be very much inclined to pick the FSA over the gas-powered FS94. Especially since your run time is likely to be very limited by a smaller property.
> ...


With a small lawn, you may be finished quick enough that it happens like many other household "chores". Maybe it's how you destress from work, which is what it hopefully will be for me. Albeit I'm looking at 10x the territory..... :lol:

There may be more you can do, maybe stretch it a day or two, by adjusting your HOC and implementing some PGR. There are folks here who are better versed than I in those matters, as I am just beginning my attack on 20k of Bermuda myself. I am sure they will be along shortly!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Mowing frequency all depends on your HOC (height of cut). At 1/2" you would probably need to mow every other day without PGR (plant growth regulator).

I'm mowing around 9000 sqft with a 220B right now and it takes around 45 minutes. With 2000-2500 sqft it would only take 10-15 minutes to get yours done. Once you get it low and see how it looks you'll look forward to giving it a snip.

On the 220B I have, it's a solid machine and I would recommend one to anyone. With any greensmower there is a slight learning curve but once you figure it out they aren't bad. I don't have any experience with the 220C.

If they are willing to install a new reel and bedknife I would do it. Last time I priced a reel for mine they were around $280 and $30 for a bedknife.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Mowing frequency all depends on your HOC (height of cut). At 1/2" you would probably need to mow every other day without PGR (plant growth regulator).
> 
> I'm mowing around 9000 sqft with a 220B right now and it takes around 45 minutes. With 2000-2500 sqft it would only take 10-15 minutes to get yours done. Once you get it low and see how it looks you'll look forward to giving it a snip.
> 
> ...


Cool...Thanks J_nick.

I will ask you questions if I get the the 220. Would you get B or C? What do you think?

I actually told them it would take me probably about 15-30 minutes to cut, so I was right on the money with my guess. I'm hoping it becomes an addiction because that is the only way I will get off my butt and start mowing 

I actually dont mind doing yard, work. I currently have a desert scape and spend over an hour pulling weeds and raking the dirt. However, this is more like once every month. It sux, I would much rather cut a nice green lawn and have it watered.

They actually said they would show me how to use it which was a nice gesture on their part.

Also, the highest the 220C cuts from reading is 7/8". I would probably start at the highest then maybe go down to 1/2".


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


I hope it works out that way. I want to say I see myself "getting into a green lawn" and becoming anal but I can be discouraged if things go wrong. This is one reason why I joined the forum. One of the biggest things that is causing me anxiety right now is making sure the ground is level before I lay down the sod. I dont want to run into any scalping issues because of an uneven ground. That would really, really, irritate me. I tend to be a little OCD. Since reading these forums I started to become trained at the issues a lot of my neighbors have with their uneven lawns. I need to do more reading on PGR, I have only heard of it through these forums. I think its funny people are actually using chemicals to retard growth, first time I've heard of that.


----------

